# It is all our fault



## Rick Carver (Aug 18, 2014)

I remember we approved this at the April Stated Communication:

http://www.themoscowtimes.com/news/article/rebel-leader-blames-ukrainian-war-on-masons/505193.html


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am not sure exactly what was approved at the April Stated Communication, or who approved it.  Can you post a link to what was approved?


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2014)

He did...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Really?  Because when I click on the link I get a newspaper article from the Moscow Times with accusations against Masons, not anything that was approved by and a group of Masons.  I thought he said that some group of Masons approved something.   Perhaps he was making a joke and I missed it.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, it was a joke. Masons being blamed, as usual.


----------



## Rick Carver (Aug 18, 2014)

If the 8 of us can ever agree on where to eat dinner, we can plot how to take over all of Russia.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 18, 2014)

Chortle.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rick Carver said:


> If the 8 of us can ever agree on where to eat dinner, we can plot how to take over all of Russia.


Yeah, no kidding!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 25, 2014)

It was snuck into a committee report, which was then approved.  ;-)


----------

